# DuffyDuck- Lunge video!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is a short clip of mine and Duffy's lunge session (one of)

Please note that she WAS warmed before I asked her to do this. I had one person give me a load of abuse thinking I'd started the camera up as soon as I said GO. Not true.

Ahem. As you can see the whole 'woah stand' thing didn't work out.. I was lunging one handed and filming with the other though :lol:

Also, not asking for crit, just showing off my girl


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE her! She's so gorgeous! .


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you  She sure can move for a big horse in a roundpen LOL


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm just a tad bit jealous of your horse and round pen!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Awh thanks Endiku!

Our facilities are the best!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm such a duffy fan - she's beautiful. *swoon*


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Shhh Don't let her hear that lol ;D

She's really starting to discover she has a butt lol and how to use it.. very proud of her


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm a sucker for big horses and even more of a sucker for a chestnut horse. oye. yeah... never let her hear me talk about her.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I know.. our family seems to have a run of chestnuts!!!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/donnerschlag-son-before-he-sold-115561/


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

awwww - and here i am having never owned a chestnut horse.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm...I could SO see myself working this girl over fences. She may even make a really nice eventer. If only you were just a bit closer!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

She is just lovely! Totally agreeing with Allison...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm...I could SO see myself working this girl over fences. She may even make a really nice eventer. If only you were just a bit closer!


 
Well... you could always have a holliday.. for a month.. or forever LOL

She free jumps very well, my farrier jumps a level below GP, and has just bought a 4yo for 33,000 :lol:

He said she needs about a years work for her jumping but could definetly go the distance!


----------

